# 2012 650i fuse box wiring



## no1subarufan (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying to rewire my fuse box with the inline waterproof ones but none of the wiring diagrams seem to match a 650i. Anyone know which wires go to what or have a picture. I have tried searching and found a lot for 750's just not much support for 650's


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you already removed your factory fuse box? You should be able to do it off the original. just take the two wires that feed one fuse and hook them to the inline fuse. Then make sure you put the same amperage fuse in the new fuse holder as the one in the original box. Then repeat until all the fuses have been replaced.


----------



## no1subarufan (Feb 18, 2013)

It kinda removed itself... It was so corroded that when I was doing my spring cleaning the wires all came out except the aux ones. There's only 3 fuses on mine but some of the wires get doubled up on the main fuse.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh well that's a different story then. Good luck


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll take a picture when I get home tonight and post.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I was thinking alil more about your fuse issue. If you leave the battery hooked up and take a multimeter or test light you can find your hot wires and you will know that they have to be on one side of the fuse. Then what is not hot will be on the other side of the fuse. that may help you some.


----------



## no1subarufan (Feb 18, 2013)

bruteforce_ttu said:


> I'll take a picture when I get home tonight and post.


Awesome thanks!!!

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------



Codeman350ss said:


> I was thinking alil more about your fuse issue. If you leave the battery hooked up and take a multimeter or test light you can find your hot wires and you will know that they have to be on one side of the fuse. Then what is not hot will be on the other side of the fuse. that may help you some.


That would work to find the hot wires but not sure how to find the side it's sending power too. I would hate to send too much power to a component and fry it lol


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Do a search for 650i wire schematic or buy a service manual.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

no1subarufan said:


> Awesome thanks!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Well there shouldn't be any ground in the fuse block so you wouldn't have to worry about a direct short and you wouldn't be able to send too much power because a fuse wont change the voltage. It will only pop when something pulls more current through it then what the fuse allows. you can take a 30 amp fuse and power each circuit up and find out what its running then look at the top of your fuse box lid and replace with the fuse it recommends.


----------



## no1subarufan (Feb 18, 2013)

bruteforce_ttu said:


> I'll take a picture when I get home tonight and post.


Were you able to take a picture for me?


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

no1subarufan said:


> Were you able to take a picture for me?


Sorry. I forgot. My brain is always fried by the time I get home.

Send me a PM so that way it'll send me an email. I constantly check my email.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's about as much as I can help.

It looks there are 3 wires going to the 30 amp fuse. 2 white wires with red stripes. And 1 solid white wire that is a little bigger than the rest, maybe this is the ground wire?

To the 10 amp fuse on the left, there are 2 wires. 1 red wire with a white stripe. And 1 white wire with a black stripe.

To the 10 amp fuse on the right, there are 2 brown wires.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

that looks the same as my 05 750 brute. Check out this link. 
 A absolute must do on brutes if you water ride - MudInMyBlood Forums 
My fuse set up is on post 53.......


----------

